# Bad gfx card or windows re install needed



## Cool Comps (May 8, 2011)

guys
i bought a sapphire hd 6870 from MD Computers(shop in kolkata) , along with my other pc components, this saturday and  it gave display to my newly installed win 7 ultimate 64 bit
when i install the drivers from the cd, it rebooted as it is supposed to. Then i went to my computer and ran Windows experience index. My monitor gave weird colours and in the end a blue screen came up with some writing. I remember one line said that windows is shutting down to prevent damage. now when i try to go into windows, that same blue screen comes after the welcome screen.
I tried to boot into safe mode and it worked.
So should i try installing the latest drivers after formatting my hdd and re installing windows?
Or is it just a bad gfx card which needs to be sent for RMA?(i hope not)


----------



## modder (May 8, 2011)

1. Boot into safe mode
1.5 Disable automatic rst on BSOD Link:*pcsupport.about.com/od/windows7/ht/automatic-restart-windows-7.htm
2. DL latest ATI GFX Driver from here (1st option)
3. DL+Install G3D Drver Sweeper
3.5 Select *only* ATI -> remove
4. Reboot into normal desktop
5. Install the dl-ed ATI GFX drv from step (2) -> Rbt. when asked
6. Run WEI
7. Report Back


----------



## Skud (May 8, 2011)

In my experience Driver Cleaners create more problems than solving. You may want to install the drivers only.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 9, 2011)

modder said:


> 1. Boot into safe mode
> 1.5 Disable automatic rst on BSOD Link:Automatic Restart Windows 7 - How To Disable the Automatic Restart on System Failure in Windows 7
> 2. DL latest ATI GFX Driver from here *(1st option)*
> 3. DL+Install G3D Drver Sweeper
> ...



By first option you mean the one that is not APP approved?
what does app approved mean anyway.
And i get a Blue screen with some error message.
If it is a bad card, how am i to claim warranty?
i am scared haha

also, my bottom dvi port doesnt give display. My top one does. Is it something like i have to usee the top one and then the bottom one. I mean is this normal?


----------



## modder (May 9, 2011)

First tell me did you install the latest drivers?


----------



## Cool Comps (May 9, 2011)

i am going to try today in the evening.
now answer my question. Should i download the one which isnt app approved. if yes why?
and what does app approved mean anyway?
If it is a bad card, how am i to claim warranty?
i am scared haha

also, my bottom dvi port doesnt give display. My top one does. Is it something like i have to usee the top one and then the bottom one. I mean is this normal?


----------



## modder (May 9, 2011)

DL the 1st one which *includes* APP 85.3MB v11.4 (similar to CUDA from NV, GPU acc.)



			
				Cool Comps said:
			
		

> also, my bottom dvi port doesnt give display. My top one does. Is it something like i have to usee the top one and then the bottom one. I mean is this normal?



Yes. See: *www.tomshardware.com/forum/304311-33-6870-multi-display-problem



			
				Griffolion from tomshardware.com said:
			
		

> As far as i know, firstly, unless the two DVI ports are being used in dual link mode then one gets disabled when in use, both of them cannot be used for separate monitors. In this case you will have to resort to either the DisplayPort or the HDMI port.
> 
> You also need a DVI cable that matches the type of DVI port it is plugging into.





			
				Cool Comps said:
			
		

> If it is a bad card, how am i to claim warranty?


Take snaps of the card, note model no., sl. no. everything. Then RMA it with MD or Aditya. Get a receipt from them with every detail (sl. no./etc) for future ref.

Next time you get the error msg, note it down.



			
				Cool Comps said:
			
		

> I aint in my house. Thats why gonna do the installation at 4 pm



Since you haven't dl+installed it already, one more thing *d*isable UAC Link: *www.petri.co.il/disable-uac-in-windows-7.htm (Use option/method A) before Step 3 and run the setup as admin (rt click file>run as admin.)


----------



## Cool Comps (May 9, 2011)

please answer other questions too.
REALLY URGENT. I aint in my house. Thats why gonna do the installation at 4 pm

btw my gfx card has 2 dvi ports, one hdmi, and *one* display port*(not mini)*
Shouldnt there be *2 mini display ports*?


----------



## modder (May 9, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> btw my gfx card has 2 dvi ports, one hdmi, and *one* display port*(not mini)*
> Shouldnt there be *2 mini display ports*?



nope it has only one mdp


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> i am going to try today in the evening.
> now answer my question. Should i download the one which isnt app approved. if yes why?
> and what does app approved mean anyway?
> If it is a bad card, how am i to claim warranty?
> ...



1. Its *not approved* its either included or removed, download the one with APP. APP stands for Accelerated Parallel Processing. Previously it was called ATi Stream. AS per AMD, it is a set of advanced hardware and software technologies that enable AMD graphics processing cores (GPU), working in concert with the system’s x86 cores (CPU), to accelerate many applications beyond just graphics. This enables better balanced platforms capable of running demanding computing tasks faster than ever, and sets software developers on the path to optimize for AMD Accelerated Processing Units (APUs).

2. Your card may not be bad. First try updating the drivers.

3. Non-functional DVI port may be due to the cable being Single Link type, so not outputting while its inserted in the Dual Link port. Check the photo:-

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2407/5702378963_2437b3e240.jpg



Cool Comps said:


> please answer other questions too.
> REALLY URGENT. I aint in my house. Thats why gonna do the installation at 4 pm
> 
> btw my gfx card has 2 dvi ports, one hdmi, and *one* display port*(not mini)*
> Shouldnt there be *2 mini display ports*?




2 mini display ports are in the 6900 series.


----------



## modder (May 9, 2011)

Skud said:


> 3. Non-functional DVI port may be due to the cable being Single Link type, so not outputting while its inserted in the Dual Link port.



Skud he's getting display from the 1st port.
But when link is disconnected from the 1st port and connection/link is made to the 2nd port, he's *n*ot getting disp. Can you please try this on your 6950 and report back. Thanks


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

OK, I will try once I get back to home.

*POST ADDED*

I tried it while it was on (sort of hot-plugging), no problems from my side. Both the DVI ports working. Single Link support 19x12 res, so no problem running at my native res. Didn't really feel I have changed something. Looks like, OP must have some problem with the card. Let him update the drivers first.


----------



## modder (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the update Skud.
Then it means/comes to a conclusion that both DVI ports should work independently.
Yeah lets wait for the OP to update the drivers.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 9, 2011)

yes but my above slot works without any drivers.
My bottom slot doesnt. So i have to get the card RMA'd? 

btw i have a single link dvi-d cable from my monitor. Can i insert that into the gfx cards dual link dvi port?

also, i have installed my intel mobo driver.
my mobo has onboard gfx. (H67)
So do you think that could be causing problem?


----------



## modder (May 9, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> yes but my above slot works without any drivers.
> My bottom slot doesnt. So i have to get the card RMA'd?


I guess so. Man this is bad, 2nd port should've worked with windows legacy VGA drivers too

Now did you install the latest drivers? Please do & report?



Cool Comps said:


> btw i have a single link dvi-d cable from my monitor. Can i insert that into the gfx cards dual link dvi port?



Then which DVI cable were you talking about previously? Did you buy a new DVI cable and using it now/currently?

Yes of course you can use the DVI cable that came with your monitor. Its compatible.

Also try one thing:
Use the DVI to VGA converter/adapter, connect the monitor using vga cable that came with you monitor. See if the 2nd DVI port gives display when converted to VGA. Might not work... still.




Cool Comps said:


> my mobo has onboard gfx. (H67)
> So do you think that could be causing problem?



Can't you disable Intel onboard GFX/IGP from BIOS, then see?
After that, when running on ATI GFX, uninstall Intel GFX drivers and see...


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

Have you updated the drivers? The single link cable is capable of outputting @ 19x12, so I don't think cable is the problem. Moreover, for a single monitor there should not be any problem at all. If you have a VGA cable and DVI to VGA adapter, see if its working in both ports or not.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 9, 2011)

modder said:


> Can't you disable onboard GFX from BIOS, then see?



How to? n00b qs i know



modder said:


> Then which DVI cable were you talking about previously? Did you buy a new DVI cable and using it now/currently?
> 
> Yes of course you can use the DVI cable that came with your monitor. Its compatible.
> 
> ...



I was using a vga cable with dvi to vga adapter.
I will try with dvi cable now

BTW i am scared to install the new drivers . What if they mess up my comp again??


----------



## modder (May 9, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> BTW i am scared to install the new drivers . What if they mess up my comp again??



You were using vga cable all this time?

And you still haven't installed the new drivers yet  New drivers won't harm pc components... and you can reinstall win7 64 anytime if you run into trouble.

----------------------------
I'm not familiar with h67 bios... still see (these are all present in the mobo manual):

BIOS > Configuration > Video

Primary Video Adapter
• Auto
• Int Graphics (IGD)
• Ext PCIe Graphics (PEG)
• Ext PCI Graphics
• Manual

Allows selecting a specific video controller as the display device that will be active when the system boots. Options may vary depending on your configuration

*Select Ext PCIe... (PEG)*
if you ever want to return to intel gfx select IGD

------------------------------------------
BIOS > Configuration > Video

Integrated Graphics Device
• Enable if Primary
• Always Enable
• Always Disable

Enable if Primary: Integrated Graphics Device (IGD) is disabled if not selected as the Primary Video Adaptor
Always Enable: IGD is always enabled, even if not selected as the Primary Video Adaptor.
Always Disable: IGD is always disabled, even if there are no other video devices installed.

*Select 'Always Disable'*
if you ever want to return to intel gfx select 'enable if primary' if < doesn't work select always enable
----------------------
After *disabling*>boot into safe mode>uninstall intel gfx from cpanel if entry present/device manager


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> I was using a vga cable with dvi to vga adapter.
> I will try with dvi cable now
> 
> BTW i am scared to install the new drivers . What if they mess up my comp again??




That VGA cable might just be the problem. I know for certain mobos with DVI port VGA adapters are a strict no-no. And regarding driver installation first uninstall the drivers by going to Control Panel >> Programs & Features and search for Ati catalyst install manager. restart. then install the new drivers by double-clicking the file you have downloaded.


----------



## asingh (May 9, 2011)

@OP:
Are you able to get a stable display now from the GPU..?


----------



## Cool Comps (May 9, 2011)

i am going to try tomorrow(sorry for that)
have to go to sleep now.


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

Good Night then. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 9, 2011)

btw how do you uninstall intel gfx?


----------



## modder (May 9, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> btw how do you uninstall intel gfx?


 Explained toh!!
So you're on what now IGD or ATI GFX?


----------



## Cool Comps (May 9, 2011)

i cant see any intel integrated graphics or anything on device manager. What will the name be? Intel extreme graphics?


----------



## modder (May 9, 2011)

your DVI cable is connected where?


----------



## Cool Comps (May 9, 2011)

i havent connected. 
Ok ill prolly do it tomorrow.
I so have to go and sleep. I am really sorry. Check up on this thread tomorrow.
i might post from school.


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

It seems like OP is all at sea. I think if Intel HD Graphics is not showing then it is disabled in the BIOS already.

_*POST ADDED*_

AMD has released v11.5 Catalyst drivers. Try that instead.


----------



## asingh (May 9, 2011)

Once the GPU is plugged in, the Onboard will get disabled. And not show up.

Sleep in peace, now.


----------



## Skud (May 10, 2011)

@ asingh

Its not always like that. I sold my HD4850 to my friend who's having a COMPAQ C2Q based desktop. I myself installed the GFX card, connect the VGA cable and guess what, nothing on screen while the system is up and running. Putting the cable back to the onboard graphics, I have to access BIOS to specifically set it to IGP disabled mode to get it worked.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 10, 2011)

btw, i did system restore using safe mode. Now i dont need to use driver cleaner right?
btw can you give me the exact steps to do system restore.( i got a pop up before, might not get it any more)
BTW i was totally busy today. Not at home, so will install new drivers tomorrow
Got my results today 

really sorry about that ^^


----------



## modder (May 10, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> btw, i did system restore using safe mode



Why Sysrest. in the first place? I don't trust sysr.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 10, 2011)

but it worked.^^
anyway catch up on you guys later.
BTW modder you stay in kolkata?
AND tomorrow i will do what you told me for SURE
dont think i am a lazy person and stop following this thread. HAHA 
just that today was really hectic


----------



## modder (May 10, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> but it worked.^^


What did?



Cool Comps said:


> BTW modder you stay in kolkata?


Yup. Born and raised



Cool Comps said:


> dont think i am a lazy person and stop following this thread. HAHA



Will do. Goodbye


----------



## Cool Comps (May 11, 2011)

Sys restore worked
and by will do you dont mean u will stop following right?

k bye for today.
Tomorrow will probably be the answer to the question of whether the latest drivers help or not

*POST ADDED*
But how do you use system restore?

*IMPORTANT*
guys the bottom port worked with dvi cable!!!
and the new drivers fixed the problems.
In WEI however i get 6.0 for gaming gfx and for gfx
so is that normal for hd 6870 or should i get more?
its from 1.0-7.9

Thank youuu guyss


----------



## Skud (May 11, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> Sys restore worked
> and by will do you dont mean u will stop following right?
> 
> k bye for today.
> ...



Good to know your problem is solved. My 6950 scored 6.3 in WEI, so I think 6.0 for 6870 is normal.

Moral of the story: Always install the latest drivers.

HAPPY GAMING now


----------



## Cool Comps (May 11, 2011)

haha thanks
lets keep this thread open for some more days so that any follow up problems can be mentioned


----------



## Skud (May 11, 2011)

Sure. You are welcome.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 11, 2011)

btw guys. Run bad company 2
got fps always above 50 fps with minimum around 46 fps 
using fraps.
using everything maxed out.
Yet, i FELT that there was a bit of lag at places. And in parts of the cinematic vids i felt that there was lag and there were lines( you know the ones that show bad signal etc.; the ones that devs sometimes purposely put for enhancing effects to show that the signal has just started)
btw is this normal?( i mean is this purpusefully done in bad company 2 for effects)
Or does it happen when you just start playing games and unleashing the power of your gfx card?
BTW how do i check my gpu idle and load temps?
and also my CPU temps?


----------



## modder (May 11, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> BTW how do i check my gpu idle and load temps?
> and also my CPU temps?



GPU-Z for GPU, Core Temp for CPU temps. Like this:
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v610/bfun/gpuidle.png

Try another game and check...


----------



## Cool Comps (May 13, 2011)

thanks
by the way. In one of the levels in BFBC2 now i feel more lag. Can it be because im running it with the Battlefield DVD?
BTW i installed one game ( Unreal Tournament 3) which runs perfect with hardly any lag. This game also installed this thing called "AGEIA PhysX" I have an AMD HD 6870 so cant support physx. Could this physx be interupting and causing the lag? BTW since i have AMD GFX CARD, can i uninstall AGEIA physx( provided it doesnt REDUCE performance...) . Also will uninstalling AGEIA physx improve performance? If not, i might as well leave it installed.


----------



## modder (May 13, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> Can it be because im running it with the Battlefield DVD?



Backup your DVD, emulate and see.



Cool Comps said:


> i installed one game ( Unreal Tournament 3) which runs perfect with hardly any lag. This game also installed this thing called "AGEIA PhysX"



AGEIA PhysX, if I get it correctly, is old. AGEIA PhysX was acquired by NV and now "NV PhysX" only works when an NV card is present.

AGEIA PhysX is not NV PhysX, it may provide minor acceleration in some old games. So no need to un-inst.



Cool Comps said:


> I have an AMD HD 6870 so cant support physx



Not it doesn't support *NV* PhysiX.



Cool Comps said:


> Could this physx be interupting and causing the lag?



Don't thinks so. Un-inst and see.

Lower the res. and see if there's lag.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 14, 2011)

when i reduce the resolutn i still get the same results. Probably it is an effect in the game. And i have become paranoid and am thinking its lag 
btw how do i check cpu and gpu LOAD temps using those 2 programs u suggested.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 18, 2011)

btw i tried dirt and ir gives quite a bit of lag. Gut i heard that it is a problem with the game.
I also tried fifa 09 and used the locale.ini to force the resolution to 1920x1080. After doing this there is a bit of lag.
Going to try Assassins Creed now. 

Now say Is my gfx card ok ?

P.S: Using fraps i get 60 fps in fifa 09 and bad company 2. 
So even if the fps is high how can there be lag?

dirt didnt support fraps.


----------



## Skud (May 18, 2011)

First check if you have turned off Vsync or not. Even though the avg fps is high there may be certain portion of the games which is a bit more demanding and it may lag a bit in those scenarios. 

Another thing, is it Dirt or Dirt2?


----------



## Cool Comps (May 18, 2011)

first of all v sync is off
and it is dirt

btw the fps flasher is always highh
not only the avg fps


----------



## Skud (May 18, 2011)

try disabling antivirus, antispyware and backup software.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 20, 2011)

^^ I have bought net protector but still havent installed. So no qs of anti virus playing spoilt sport.
BTW i am going to install another OS on the same hdd in about a month. So can i install net protector into my current OS and then re install after formatting and installing new OS?

Also, I had installed ms office 07 on my prev comp. But i cant find the Cd. Any way to make an installation disc from the installed office 07?


----------



## asingh (May 21, 2011)

^^
Would be nice if you could update your signature with the specifications.

If you have the MS Office key, you can DL the ISO from the MS site.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 21, 2011)

*@asingh*
 done

btw my disc was in the box with the cd key!
is the cd mentioned any where in the installed software?
then i can jot it down...


----------



## Skud (May 21, 2011)

If you have office already installed in the PC you can retrieve the key from it. There are numerous software to retrieve CD keys from registry. Just Google it.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 24, 2011)

btw unreal tournament 3 crashed to desktop ( error message: "ut3.exe has stopped working" anything wrong with graphics card?)


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

Is it a recurring problem or happened just once?


----------



## Cool Comps (May 24, 2011)

just once i guess.


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

Then don't bother about it. Just your game and drivers updated. And OS too. Which OS you are running btw?


----------



## Cool Comps (May 24, 2011)

win 7 64 bit


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

home premium/pro/ultimate???


----------



## Cool Comps (May 24, 2011)

well ultimate right now but might switch to home premium.
i have a reason for it.


----------



## asingh (May 24, 2011)

Patch your OS installation. Re-do the chipset drivers, just over lay. Which GPU driver are you on..?


----------



## Cool Comps (May 24, 2011)

why^^
and im on catalyst v11.5
btw how to get "8x MSAA" in bad company 2. I get only "8x" in anti aliasing


----------



## asingh (May 24, 2011)

Try 11.4a. Better and stable. Don't think BC2 does that.


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

Have you installed Service pack 1?


----------



## Cool Comps (May 25, 2011)

but 11.5 is later    so it should be good.

nope i havent installed sp1. can i install it once i put home premium.


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

You can force MSAA or SSAA from Catalyst Control Center. Go to 3D Application Settings and select the Anti-Aliasing Mode you want.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 25, 2011)

ok thanx. but It doesnt really make much difference right


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

May be. Can't say. Better keep morphological AA on.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 25, 2011)

^^thats normal aa right? the one which is currently enabled?


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

Upload a screenshot of your driver settings.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 26, 2011)

ok
you mean the 3d application one right?


----------



## Cool Comps (May 26, 2011)

Done. the pic is uploaded. View attachment 4679


----------



## Cool Comps (May 26, 2011)

btw can i install service pack 1 with win 7 home premium. Also what are the advantages to sp1?


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> Done. the pic is uploaded. View attachment 4679




Turn on Morphological AA and turn off Vsync.




Cool Comps said:


> btw can i install service pack 1 with win 7 home premium. Also what are the advantages to sp1?




Make your OS up-to-date and more secure. Always install latest updates and patches for your OS. I hope you already have automatic updates on.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 26, 2011)

how to turn on morph aa and off vsync.
btw can i install service pack 1 in win7 home premium?

and how will morph aa help?


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2011)

See the attachment:-
1. Check Morphological filtering.
2. Set the slider to Performance.

For information on Morphological AA read this:-
Introduction - AMD Morphological AA Performance and IQ Review | [H]ard|OCP


----------



## Cool Comps (May 26, 2011)

ok thanx. and i put slider to performance on vertical refresh right?
*BTW Can I install service pack 1 in home premium???*


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2011)

Sure sure. Just make sure to run the proper 32bit/64bit installer for your PC.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 26, 2011)

btw off topic but plz answer...
btw once i install win7 home premium and use the activation key, it is activated.
Now suppose if i want to format my pc , den how can i re install windows. I mean will the cd key work again? Coz i have heard it works only once


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2011)

it would work. don't worry.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 26, 2011)

thanks. I am so grateful to this forum. BTW any1 knows the price of 
win7 home premium in 
---delhi 

and 

---kolkata


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2011)

buddy, posting in a single thread is enough, someone will take notice and reply. you don't need to post the same query everywhere.

just a friendly advice, don't take it otherwise. and it goes against the forum rules.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 26, 2011)

oh i am sorry...


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2011)

no problem...


----------



## Cool Comps (Jun 2, 2011)

ok this is off topic but plz bear with me.
My word document page stays in centre when its almost stretched to full screen. But the moment i make it closer to full screen or make it full screen, the page shifts towards the left of the monitor. When i decrease the windows res to lower than 1920 x 1080, the doc stays in centre at full screen also. Could it be that MS Word 2007 doesnt support 1920x1080? check the pic

______
View attachment 4719


----------



## Skud (Jun 2, 2011)

Its easy man, go to View tab, choose Print Layout and select 100%.


----------

